# No friends in college?



## formicaman (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey everybody,
I just started my second semester as a college freshman. i used to have selective mutism, but now I'm over it yet still really shy. I haven't made any friends yet -- just a couple of acquaintances. I am always eating alone, walking alone, doing my own things, etc. Usually I actually feel fine though, like I don't really care or mind being alone -- I kinda enjoy it. I have joined a couple of clubs, but I don't really interact verbally with the people in them. But I will go to events occasionally, I just don't talk to anyone. I can have a small conversation if someone talks to me first, but there's no way in hell that I can initiate it. 

Just wondering -- any sympathizers? Sometimes I feel like the only one but just know that there are others.


----------



## Tomcat123 (Sep 30, 2015)

No friends in college either, but you have a good attitude. I honestly don't get how people make friends there, everyone acts so distant.


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

I eventually met a crazy woman through one of the clubs at college. So if you're already in the group just try to be more involved.


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

I didn't make any friends while in college either. My social anxiety helped me stay completely focused on my schoolwork, though. So hey, silver lining!


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi, I'm also a freshman and have no social life. College is heaven for extroverts, but it is far from ideal for introverts like us. I live in a dorm filled with people who have active social lives. They go to parties like twice a week and hang out in the common room with their friends. Since the beginning of the year, I've pretended so vigorously to act like one of them, but I'm now starting to realize that being an introvert is not a bad thing. Yes, living as an introvert in an majority extroverted world is disadvantageous, but it's what it is and I have no desire to make a lot of friends.

I have around 2 or 3 friends at most, but I have probably only begun to crack through the ice of one. I don't talk to them daily but a few conversations a week is really all I really need. I would love to meet more introverts in college. I have so many acquaintances, but I probably only talked to some once or twice.

Also, similarity I am picky about who I choose to become friends with.


----------



## Zalkeys (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm in my second semester with no friends either. My college doesn't really have clubs, so that's not really an option. 
I guess the no friends thing is sort of my fault though. I was getting along pretty well with another girl, but then by the end of the semester we said bye to each other and I realized that'll probably be the last time seeing her since I didnt actively try to pursue a friendship with her. It isn't like highschool where you see the same people after the break. 

So yeah I sympathize with you, but that being said I'm currently fine with not having any friends in college, helps me focus haha


----------

